# The white house



## Alasgun (Jul 13, 2018)

Two seasons in a cheep tent were enough for us so last fall i walled in a place and am looking forward to my first run in the "white house" next month.
3 ft 6 by 7ft 6 by 8ft tall, a pair of Lush leds, charcoal filter and fan exhausting outside, orca film walls, tarquet floor and uhmw trim boards caulked with 5200 giving me a full size waterproof tub.
Copper ground plate on both the main floor and the removable propagation table, 6 in. x  12 in. inlet air low on the left side and real doors for access! Wall mounted occilating fan.

I trialed it this spring when doing garden starts and everything seemed to work well. We only grow during the fall / winter to avoid heat problems so it will be another month or so before "the grand opening"
Once winters back i'll texture this wall before painting the whole room, trim etc.

And im open to seasoned opinions?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 14, 2018)

nice little grow shed there. I’m envious as all I have to grow in is a little closet except in th summer...looking forward to watching your grow!!!


----------



## Dan789 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey just checking your room, what’s the copper for again?


----------



## Alasgun (Jul 14, 2018)

Im a firm believer in having the plant grounded as it would be naturally outside, lots of articles on the net.
That roll copper is wired into the house wireing (ground) and as long as my “damp on the bottom” felt pot is touching the copper, the intended effect is achieved.


----------



## Dan789 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just wrapping my head around that.


----------



## Alasgun (Aug 8, 2018)

Things are working out and my aungst over the germination problems i encountered using the rooting cubes is melting away! All the bed's in the White house nursury are full of little boys and girls who will grow up in the lap of luxury! Kinda corny but i really like this.

There are some regular blueberry's then some femenised bangi haze, painkiller xl, sour diesel and girl scout cookies. Their currently residing under a ho t5 for a couple weeks then i'll let um have the led's.

Not much to brag about at this point but i'll be sure to keep you posted as things progress.


----------



## Alasgun (Aug 22, 2018)

Two weeks later and everything got their first hair cut. One more trimming then i’ll move them to their big pots and introduce the LED. Having fun now!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2018)

Mojo for your grow Alasgun. Looking cute all up in there.


----------



## Alasgun (Aug 26, 2018)

Everyone survived the first topping so after 3 days i gave them the LED's. Had to turn it off to get a decent picture.
Another couple days and they'll move into 15 gallon pots .


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Alasgun (Aug 28, 2018)

Moving day is behind us and the Girls are settled in and just like little girls, give them a new playhouse and they want to have a tea party.

Knowing they'd be squealing for tea i fooled em and had it ready ahead of time
In the back, left to right Sour D, Bangi Haze, Bangi Haze, B berry, B berry.
Front row  PainKiller XL, Painkiller XL, G.s Cookies, Bangi Haze, B berry.

The cookies, haze and sour d are new strains to me.

The 5 orphans go away tomorrow.

Sit back and wait.


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 5, 2018)

Im week down the road and the girls have had their second trimming. We’ll lay low for another week and see what transpires.


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 13, 2018)

This is 8 days latter, (6 weeks from seed) and it looks like the topping worked out well. I'll veg them 2 to 3 more weeks

No hurry on my part as im still winding down that DOT job with a "last day at work on January 2nd"! Im sure these girls will all be at my retirement party!

As you can imagine after over 30 years of abstinence, im pumped! Excited, over joyed, etc!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2018)

Great green in the White House.


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 20, 2018)

Another week down the road. Im happy enough with the soil recipe that ive decided to mix a mega batch and let it set all winter to be used for all the greenhouse stuff in the spring.

Im holding my breath at the same time cause they always look good at this stage and a lot can happen yet. This soil batch is a bit different for me. During the cure period it was given large milk / mollassas lattes twice and innoculated with a good probiotic.


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 2, 2018)

Flipped Oct 2


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 12, 2018)

10 days later and it looks like they put on 8 to 10 inches but more importantly is that im seeing pre-bud!
Its no foot race for me and im expecting this to carry out 10 more weeks at least. 
Hum, isnt that gonna be right around the first of the year? And if i remember right my last day at work is Jan 2nd!

Im expecting a male or two will come forth from the blueberry's, one of which will get his own apartment!


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 18, 2018)

Home from work tonight and straight up to see the girls. Was surprised to see all 3 of the blueberrys appear to be daughters, which is fine. I was kinda wanting one son though.

Playing with the new led light meter too which says 18,000 lumens at the top of the canopy and this is with the light all the way up close to the ceiling. Gonna have to learn whats good and whats too good, but not on this grow. No complaints about the Lush at this point!


Its starting to be pretty apparent that theres 5 strains going on in there.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2018)

Those are just beautiful! Great work and mojo for the finish!


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 18, 2018)

Thank you Rose!


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 29, 2018)

Now we're 4 weeks into flowering. Since the last picutres ive re-arranged the room to even things out. With 5 strains ive got some height differences so i adjusted the lights to even out the distance to the canopy.
Today was a tea day so i decided to move a couple out, making that easier and to have better access for installing the drip lines.  Im hoping this addition will make watering easier for Moma when im working. I also started a seperate "drip thread" in the general indoor section, if anyones interested. Did a little lower canopy trimming as well and now we're all back together and ready to round the corner and bring this grow down the home stretch. Lush lighting of course.
What a hobby!


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 6, 2018)

Well, another weeks slipped by! That puts me at 5 weeks into flowering. Couldnt be happier.
That G.S cookie in the back right corners plumping up now! Had to toss a net over her last week cause several of the colas were lodging a little.

Their prettier with the Lush beaming down on them.


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 15, 2018)

A week later, one of the g.s cookies needed help standing up down on the other end, so i basketed that one. Today i shaved another hour off the light schedule. At 10 now!

Starting to think some of this might be done on time, never had that before. Its either the dirt, the lights or my good looks cause i sure dont know what im doing!


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 23, 2018)

Week 7 and things are looking just fine.


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 27, 2018)

Week 8 and thickening


----------

